# help with my dogs bloodline



## josebdz (Feb 2, 2009)

i just got my dogs pedigree yesterday and looked it over but i don't know if i'm doing it rite i counted these names 15 cj, 21 veal, 14 haynie, 7 razor edge, 6 corpus, 8 bickett, 15 dee, 11 janet, 11 mike, 11 boomtown, 8 freeman, 8 bookhammer the others had less than 5 counts can someone help me figure out the bloodline and percentage let me know if a pic of the pedigree is needed and i'll try and put one up


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Realistically, the whole percentage thing is irrelevant. I'm not sure I understand what your asking.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

how many generations was your pedigree printed with?


----------



## dixie (Apr 11, 2009)

wow really hard to figure out in that layout/format


----------



## josebdz (Feb 2, 2009)

it is a 7 gen. pedigree i thought i'm supposed to count the names in the ped. and which ever one shows up the most that is the dogs blooodline i don't know if thats the rite way to do it


----------

